# method for laying bonding adhesive



## Grumpy

I know, coat both sides, allow to tack, flop... That's not the point of this topic. I'm curious what methods you use for being more effecient when applying bonding adhesive. As I have been bidding more big jobs lately I am trying to find ways to be more effecient. 

On a small job 20 squares let's say, I would simply use paint rollers and apply. Simple. However a recent 185 square job I quoted got me thinking. Would it make more sense to use an item like the better spreader or super spreader? http://www.rooftopequipment.com/double-better-spreader 

Does anyone use a graco to spray the BA? I thought about that once awhile ago, almost picked one up for a steal on Ebay but decided I didn't need it at the time. Seems like alot of maintenance too to use a airless sprayer.

So I was just curious what methods everyone uses to speed things along on a fully adhered project.


----------



## jjshaggy

i've used the better and super spreaders,and can work well; used by the right operator of course. i've seen guys go too slow or too fast with them and you have to fix all thier f ups. if you do get one check with your foreman make sure its something he'd use. last year i worked on a crew and the owner was there when we were unloading the job. he saw the better spreader and said "see i told you, this would save money." I wasn't the foreman , but was there as a detailer, and saw they never used it at all. i didn't have the heart to tell him. there are better ways of improving speed such as gluing multiple sheets, have the foreman form teams within the crew, gluing team, seam team, detail team, you get the picture. i;ve seen crews were the foreman let the men decide how to do things, and then you got 2 guys going for the same thing, or guys running into each other with tear off carts. i'm not saying this is true to your crew, but it's always good to review the method to the madness.


----------



## Grumpy

Letting the men decide is letting the monkeys run the zoo. if I bought a piece of equipment that was never used I'd throw a fit, and am small enough I'd know about it ont he first job. They'd use it because I would tell them to use it and if it proved to be slower or clumsy, then we'd decide to shelf it. How can you decide if you want to use it or not if it's never been used? That's just plain silly. That's like saying you don't like a steak, if you've never had one.


----------



## 1985gt

Better spreaders are ok. Seems you still have to use a roller behind it to get good coverage. Most of the times they are left in the shop. Will pull them out for the bigger stuff. We use a sprayer sometimes. Its very old and of an unknown brand you have to have a large air compressor to run it. Im not sure how an airless would work. I just went though it last year and it had alot of build up in the hoses. But the pump seemed ok. basically you spray out the adhesive and roll away, one sprayer can keep 4-6 rollers busy. You have to have a set of people infront laying stuff out unless you lay out all your sheets then glue them down, the rollers can do that also.


----------



## jjshaggy

mmm, steak and a banana split. you got me hungry :shifty:. no really grump i just had that thought when i read the post, better spreaders do go faster on wide open jobs, and as 1985gt said expect a tail man per spreader.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks.


----------



## LLL

We have a Garlock machine that works great - expensive but fast when you get going with it - 2 50' hoses open valve and glue away http://www.garlockequip.com/Docs/Roller Boss.pdf


----------



## 1985gt

Ive often wondered how well they work. I bet htey are not cheap either.


----------



## Grumpy

I was looking at these the other day. On their website there is no price. it says to request a quote. I have a Garlock store very near to me.


----------



## 1985gt

Hope you got a big wallet :laughing:


----------



## LLL

It was 10g 6years ago - we had football fields of rubber at a Distribution Center just rolled it into the bid


----------



## 1985gt

Well that makes a lot of sense. I should wouldnt use it on a 50sq job. For us I think it would be used very little and it would just be another piece of equipment laying around.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy

Just did 6,000 squares adhered PVC and we used the Super Spreader - worked very well.

Like anything, needs to be maintained daily, but in the right hands was a significant time saver....noticeably less waste as well.

Not a big fan of the sprayers - just sold mine actually.


----------



## restoration101

little off topic, Drawings calls for carlisles fast adhesive to be sprayed applied: What sprayers are out there??? It is only a 15 square job.
















/


----------



## Grumpy

Ask for a deviation of specification. Carlisle has some pressurized adhesives and primpers that are in 5 gallons cans, similiar to some spray foams, which require a special hose and gun be attached. At the moment I am too lazy to look them up but know they exist.


----------



## Grumpy

As per private message: 
A paint sprayer probably does not have the horse power needed. Adhesives are much much thicker than house paint. Infact most paint sprayers won't spray roof coatings. Graco makes a few sprayers capable of spraying bonding adhesive. Be prepared for an $8,000 investment.


----------



## 1985gt

two part in in the quart tubes. pointless spraying on 15 sq's. You can buy a manual 2part quart gun fairly cheap.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy

You can't do full spray from the cartridges or pace cart- only bead application.

To do full spray you need a mixer-type spray rig (Predator for example)....big bucks.


----------



## Grumpy

spray primer: http://www.versico.com/documents/reslib/VE-1286-CAV-GRIP-TDB_12-09.pdf no special equipment needed. 5 gallon cans.

I know they make an adhesive very similiar with the spraying but for the life of me i can't find it right now. I quoted it earlier this year on a fleeceback system. I can't find it on their website right now though. Give your local rep a call or send them an email, I know it exists. Maybe also check the olympic olybond or mullineum adhesive web sites as well.


----------

